# 2 Match lights in 30 Seconds



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Treefork is da man! Nice shooting dude.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

That is awesome!!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Your [email protected]$$ Treefork! Keep it up.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks SMS!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

YES!!!

That's some awesome shooting man.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great shooting Treefork!!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Video's like this make me want to practice so bad!! - Mrs. Clever Moniker (Because Mr. keeps forgetting to log out)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> Video's like this make me want to practice so bad!! - Mrs. Clever Moniker (Because Mr. keeps forgetting to log out)


I seen your vid. Your off to and awesome start. Keep at it. :thumbsup:


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Top shooting fella


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sweet... I remember the time you appeared to be just a forum poster( not that there is anything wrong with that)... No you are cranking out some amazing feats on vid.

Hats off to ya

Lgd


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

treefork said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Video's like this make me want to practice so bad!! - Mrs. Clever Moniker (Because Mr. keeps forgetting to log out)
> ...


Mr. Moniker here, I will agree though, this does make me want to shoot more! Excellent work man.

As a side note though, is it my fault for not logging out? or her fault for not checking if she was logged in?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

lol Mr, and Mrs, good shooting TF.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Super Ninja!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Clever Moniker said:
> ...


It was seeing Bill Hays do it that motivated me. He is the best!!!!!


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Superb shooting treefork - and this probably was with a tree fork ? It makes ya wonder, don't it ?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great slinging my friend I am so proud of how far this group(Pocket Predator slingers) this year has come and you are a great example of what true dedication and hard work gets. We are all happy for you Tree-Fork keep killing it.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks BC. You have come a long way also!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Treefork, you have always been encouraging and supportive, and I have really appreciated that over all the times we have been shooting together. As I say, I do not compete AGAINST you ... I compete WITH you. It is because of great shooters like you that I am able to shoot as well as I have been lately.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words. It has been inspirational to watch you take it to new levels over the past few months.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Damn Marty,you'll be puttin some pressure on Rayshot, Nathan,Mj,and the rest of the great shooters at next years ECST! That is some shooting Bud!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Gary! Be looking forward to it. That was a good time.


----------

